# Looking for the seasoned 'eye



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I caught this fish in Ontario this summer. We take a fly-in trip and don't take a scale. Being a rookie compared to many of you, my question is: What do these fish weigh? The first pic is mine and the second is my cousin.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

hard to say but i'd GUESS 2-3#


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The first in the 2.5 to 3# range. The second 6 to 6.5#.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

My best spring derby fish was a humpback like that. What's up with that?


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks!! I was about right on mine. I was a little high on his though. I said 7 to maybe 8 lbs. Thanks again.

We had a great trip. I had my PB on this trip. it was right in between these two in size. I never got a pic with her, cause she flipped out of my hands and back into the water. It was a stout 25" walleye. The kind of fish that looked like a aircraft carrier in the water! wide backed.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish! I need to get back up there sometime and do another fly in trip.


----------



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Man, that is one short fat fish...
First one looks 2-2.5 second I'd say 4-4.5


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

your fish is 2-3

Other is 5-6 if its less than 25in,


Nice :B


----------

